# lasange



## picook (Dec 1, 2007)

*:chef: great recipe for any acoccasion...*

*Ingredients:*
2 tablespoons of olive oil
1kg chopped beef or pork
1 carrot, finely chopped
1 onion, finely chopped
5 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1 teaspoon oregano
2 tablespoons tomato paste
6-8 tomatoes, finely chopped \ tomato can finely chopped (800g)
1 pack. Lasagna sheets
1 pack. Mozzarella cheese
Parmesan cheese 
200 c.c. red wine
1 tablespoon chicken powder
salt, pepper (can also add chili pepper if you want it a bit spicy)

*For the sauce:*
1/2 onion, finely chopped
80 g flour
60 g butter
600 cc water+400 cc cream
1 tablespoon chicken powder
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
salt, pepper

*Instructions:*

1. Put the olive oil in a pot and heat on medium heat, then add the onion, carrot, and garlic, and simmer for 2-3 min.
2. Add the beef/pork and cook until the meat will change his color, add the oregano, chicken powder and tomato paste, mix together for 2 minutes.
3. Add the red wine and the tomato bring to a boil and cook on low heat for at least 1 hour.
4. Sauce: in another pot, put the butter and melt it on medium heat, add the onion and simmer for 2 minutes, add the flour and mix it well. add the water and cream and mix it well with a beater, bring to a boil and continue mixing every 2-3 minutes, cook it on low heat for 15 minutes.
5. put in a bowl 2/3 tap-water and 1/3 hot water, put the lasagna sheet in the water and place them in the pan, put 1 layer of meat, cover with sauce and parmesan and mozzarella cheese.
6. Repeat no 5twice and put another layer of lasagna, the remaining sauce, parmesan and mozzarella.
7. Bake in 180 degrees for 30 minutes.
Enjoy!


----------



## gtull1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Looks great! Add some cayenne and it's a hit!!!

:lips:


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm assuming that 180 degrees is celsius and not fahrenheit?!
Chicken powder (bouillon?)...

and CARROTS??...man you MUST be daft


----------



## jigz369 (Apr 20, 2007)

Have a good look at any Bolognese Meat Sauce recipe and you'll see that carrot is a primary ingredient. I guess since Bolognese was created and developed there, all Italian and French chefs "MUST be daft".
Just my opinion though....


----------



## creck01 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that looks like a great recipe


----------



## picook (Dec 1, 2007)

yes, it's bouillon 

and carrots adding a real good taste...try it...

enjoy


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

OK....I give...I went and check on an "authentic" Bolognese Meat Sauce recipe and did find that carrot is prominent. I guess the actual carrots melds in with the sauce and you are left with the sweetness and flavour of the carrot. Mia Culpa...I'm still thinking back to the last TERRIBLE carrot cake (No, I don't carrot all for that type of cake) I had. 

I was also under the impression that an authentic Italian meat sauce has some type of a pork product i.e. bone, ham etc in it to make it authentic. I was quite happily pleased to discover that...that is NOT the case. (I keep Kosher and do not use pork products.) This recipe looks like something I will have a go at. Thanks you for posting it. Again, my apologies.....now PLEASE tell this guy hanging around my kitchen that it's ok....i'm forgiven...and he can leave 

"Doc"


----------

